# Rolex Kentucky XC Results



## kerilli (24 April 2010)

Looks as if OT went clear on ODT Master Rose with 12.8 time...


----------



## amyneave (24 April 2010)

yep, there seems to be quite a lot with time, although only 8 gone round so far.


----------



## ElphabaFae (24 April 2010)

Do you know if its possible to watch it online without having to pay?


----------



## kerilli (24 April 2010)

if there is, i'd love to know! trying to join FEITV but it won't play.


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Master Rose looked a bit tired and OT did well to get the horse round clear.
Best so far for me was Courageous Comet, he's a fabulous horse.
Bonnie Mosser very nearly came off at the quarry! She managed to jump the skinny fence out on what looked like a pretty dodgy angle, the horse was quite genuine there.


----------



## sam1am (24 April 2010)

I joined about an hour ago and its great. tbh 9.99 for watching all of rolex and badminton live is good value to me!
Looking forward to oli's next round


----------



## amyneave (24 April 2010)

a few have made the time now.


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

We missed Oli's round, but enjoying the rest of the coverage. Weevil, Sunflower & I are having a little kentucky watching gathering, with a BBQ in the break!


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Puppy said:



			We missed Oli's round, but enjoying the rest of the coverage. Weevil, Sunflower & I are having a little kentucky watching gathering, with a BBQ in the break!  

Click to expand...

There's no break today, Puppy. They want to get all horses round in case of bad weather later.


----------



## langside (24 April 2010)

Hope you guys will love me for this 

ok guys found a free streaming site:
http://tickettostream.com/default.aspx
click on the link on the left relating to rolex kentucky think it said universal?

seems to work for me although is delayed i think currently watching number 22?

works for me so hope you can see it too


----------



## RuthnMeg (24 April 2010)

Ooooooooooooo thankyou!


----------



## kerilli (24 April 2010)

Langside, you utter utter star, thankyou! hope it works for me!


----------



## langside (24 April 2010)

no problem you may have to run a windows thing too 

im rather pleased with myself as normally i can't find these things


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Most riders are now taking the long route out of the lake, no problems at the direct so far though. Michael Pollard & Wonderful Will take a fall at the water.


----------



## kerilli (24 April 2010)

YES!!! it works!, thankyou!
i think that deserves a new thread in case people don't see your post...


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Mandiba looks more comfortable at 4* than he has in the past.


----------



## amyneave (24 April 2010)

i following on http://www.regardinghorses.com/rolex-live-chat/

many people saying OT wasn't that far over time????
A bit of confusion


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Stupid comment here  but XC attire a bit different at Kentucky. Lots of peaked helmets and dark breeches.


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

amyneave said:



			i following on http://www.regardinghorses.com/rolex-live-chat/

many people saying OT wasn't that far over time????
A bit of confusion
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was confused to see he got over 12 time penalties, because the timer on the live stream didn't show him that far over the time


----------



## sam1am (24 April 2010)

#Agree bout the attire! also really dont like those funny half saddle cloths?Is this an american fashion?


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

zefragile said:



			There's no break today, Puppy. They want to get all horses round in case of bad weather later.
		
Click to expand...

Eak, thanks for the warning, we shall time the BBQing around who is going when then!


----------



## sam1am (24 April 2010)

oli t only .8 of a time pen


----------



## kerilli (24 April 2010)

OT's penalties changed to 0.8...


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Laine Ashker looks to be riding a lot better than last time. Thank goodness


----------



## langside (24 April 2010)

leslie is not having the most easiest of rides


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

langside said:



			leslie is not having the most easiest of rides
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad he retired, things were obviously not going to get any better.


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

The log jumping back into the lake isn't jumping all that well- The Jump Jet just broke the log (it's one of the collapsible ones)


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

And William is off, EAK!!


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Wahoo! Awesome clear round by William, perfectly timed!


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Clear, well inside the time! Cool Mountain looked a bit tired.
Will Faudree made a sweet shout out to Polly Stockton.


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

just watched williams round needed those long legs in a few places as cool mountain was a little hesitant and tired towards the end


----------



## jumptoit (24 April 2010)

Yay, missed WFP's round but  and CM looks very smart in the pics on his website !


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Oli about to go!


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

ollie read to go good luck


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

Oli on course but camera on bloody Amy


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

yey just in time to watch oli 

I hate amy tryon.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

hmm probably best to keep the camera on her in a way


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Amy Tryon has two refusals and has retired. Never mind hey!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Clever horse pulling itself up!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

lol 

thats one hell of a drop into the water!!


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

_JH_ said:



			Clever horse pulling itself up!!
		
Click to expand...

*howls with laughter*


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

ACM fell on Oli


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Sh***T!!!! Bad fall for Oli!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

Nooo


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

ollie on the floor horse up ok


----------



## FFF (24 April 2010)

Omg noooooo!


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

commentator says Oli moving


----------



## jumptoit (24 April 2010)

b**ger  . . . .


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

That was a horrible fall, I hope he's ok. The round was looking good aswell


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

must be bad for Oli, course all on hold now


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

I missed the fall - what happened?


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

he still isnt up :S


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

ollie loaded onto ambulance so course now clear


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

a proper, nightmarish rotational. Awful   Horse fell right along his body, on his head.. he was moving though, i hope he's ok


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Is Philip Dutton really allowed to get on his mobile phone whilst being held on course???!!


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Helicopter for Oli


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Why is he on the phone on the course?!


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

pictures now showing ollie loaded into air ambulance hope he's ok


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

_JH_ said:



			a proper, nightmarish rotational. Awful   Horse fell right along his body, on his head.. he was moving though, i hope he's ok
		
Click to expand...

OMG   Like you say, do hope he is OK


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Ha, snap Puppy... seems wrong to me!

Oli off in the helicopter   Oh bugger, poor bloke


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

oh no   

That really really sucks 

HUGE vibes for Oli xx


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

_JH_ said:



			Why is he on the phone on the course?!
		
Click to expand...

Commentators said he was phoning the owner to ask whether to retire or not


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

Poor Oli, hope he is OK.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Gazehound said:



			Commentators said he was phoning the owner to ask whether to retire or not
		
Click to expand...



Hmm.. i don't think they should be allowed to do that tbh    Obviously no rule against getting your mob out when you're held up on course though ay


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

Oh well it wasnt his mobile, it belonged to the fence judge, surely that makes it OK?


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

was not his mobile the steward who stopped him handed him it so cant be against the rules


----------



## yeeharider (24 April 2010)

oops overlapped


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Well i figured he hadn't tucked it in his jods


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

Not hugely keen on the commentators, but then I suppose we do have to cope with Mike Tucker....


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

_JH_ said:



			Well i figured he hadn't tucked it in his jods   

Click to expand...

I always carry mine in my pocket when I'm riding - doesnt everyone when they are going XC at a 4*


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Damn it, how are we supposed to hear news on Oli now...?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Pmsl Gazehound.  By the way, if you're watching on the universal sports link you can go back and see Oli's fall (if you wanted    ) It's not like a live stream where you can only watch what you have already... if you know what i mean!


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2010)

God I hope he's ok. Any more news?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

Thanks JH, might go back and see WFPs round 

Hope H&H pull out all the stops to keep us updated about Oli's condition, I'm keeping everything crossed for him


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

here are some pics of fall - for those that cannot see. Apologies for screen shots.

Horrid, horrid fall - I hope he is ok  













 Huge vibes for Oli xx

Horse is fine i think.



Oh, and if anyone is interested, it happened at the 8minute marker


----------



## teddyt (24 April 2010)

Ouch- thanks for the pics only me. ive just tried to watch it but the screen just stays blank. So the running commentary on here is great, thanks everyone!


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

doesn't look like his point 2 is inflated, he stays too close to the horse


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

I didnt want to post any more - tbh it actually is horrific as his hind comes straight down on Oli's head


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Yes unfortunately he was glued to the horse, didn't notice if the 2point inflated or not. it must have at some point obviously but whether it was before impact i don't know. As a national hunt fan, i swear i get more 'heart in mouth' moments watching eventing - i want to go and shorten everyones's stirrups so they can get out the way!!


----------



## Springback (24 April 2010)

From Twitter:

samanthalclark

Oh Oli, has been airlifted to University of Kentucky Hospital, we await news anxiously, and will let you know as soon as we hear anything


----------



## jumptoit (24 April 2010)

http://www.olivertownend.com/

His website is being well updated, fingers crossed.


----------



## H_J (24 April 2010)

Thistle said:



			doesn't look like his point 2 is inflated, he stays too close to the horse
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly the reason i dont personally agree with them at all!!


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

Lets not turn this into a point 2 debate please, and in the words of the nasaly commentator - "Those inflatable vests".


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

But point2s were never intended to help in the event of a rotational, just in a regular fall.

*cringes at talking about a subject discussed to death on here!    *


----------



## Tinkle (24 April 2010)

"The Rolex announcer just reported (2:00PM) that Oliver is at the hospital and is conscious."

From Eventing Nation...doesn't tell us much but fingers crossed he's going to be OK.


----------



## H_J (24 April 2010)

only_me said:



			Lets not turn this into a point 2 debate please, and in the words of the nasaly commentator - "Those inflatable vests".
		
Click to expand...

Im not starting a debate just saying and I thought they were intended for rotationals, thank god they still wear BP's underneath.

Really hope he is ok  such a nasty fall


----------



## wizoz (24 April 2010)

Why won't it work, i've just downloaded it but can't seem to watch anything


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

Tinkle said:



			"The Rolex announcer just reported (2:00PM) that Oliver is at the hospital and is conscious."

From Eventing Nation...doesn't tell us much but fingers crossed he's going to be OK.
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully positive news


----------



## langside (24 April 2010)

wizoz put it on full screen view should start it then


----------



## katie4002 (24 April 2010)

The following websites seem to be providing updates in case anyone is looking:

http://twitter.com/USEventing

http://www.chronofhorse.com/2010rolexkentucky

http://www.eventingnation.com/home/


----------



## wizoz (24 April 2010)

langside said:



			wizoz put it on full screen view should start it then
		
Click to expand...

Sorted, Thank you


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

Thanks for the links Katie... I was at Hartpury last night and walked past the lovely photo of Emma Jonathan....life can be so fragile, hope to god it is better news for Oli


----------



## katie4002 (24 April 2010)

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for him, and also keep refreshing the webpages for any updates!!


----------



## teddyt (24 April 2010)

Ive got it working now. horrible horrible fall. Hope hes ok

Is it just me or were amy tryons stirrups too long? She seemed to bump in the saddle quite a bit too. i will stand corrected if others think differently- im no 4* rider!


----------



## katie4002 (24 April 2010)

another update, this website seems to think Oliver knocked himself out on hitting the ground... 

http://www.kentucky.com/2010/04/24/1238141/rider-townend-injured-in-fall.html


----------



## tiggs (24 April 2010)

From BE website


Oliver Townend update
Oliver Townend had a fall at fence 20 on Ashdale Cruise Master going across country today at the Rolex Kentucky three day event.

Oliver was taken away by helicopter and was conscious and able to move when he left. He will remain in hospital for the time being; we will post updated information as we receive it.

Ashdale Cruise Master is being checked by the veterinary staff, at present the prognosis seems good.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

It sounds good then. I hope he's just stiff and sore and nothing worse - even if he has a broken bone or 2 he's got away lucky with that fall!


----------



## Tinkle (24 April 2010)

Fingers crossed as above. I have Eventing Nation, Chronicle of the Horse, OT's facebook page, OT's website, British Eventing and here open!


----------



## teddyt (24 April 2010)

the poor horse looked so confused afterwards as well


----------



## Weezy (24 April 2010)

Has the coverage finished?


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

Just seen that they have said that the frangible pin did not break with the impact of the fall and 2 other ones - surely thats the whole point of being a frangible pin?!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Weezy you can watch it back


----------



## Weezy (24 April 2010)

Thanks JH - where?  I am currently looking at the very fetching green and blue colours and logo, the sound is coming and going like they are testing microphones and nowt else.  I have checked the event replays button on the right but it isn't listed


----------



## EventingMad (24 April 2010)

Oliver Townend (Official) Oliver had a fall at fence 20 on Ashdale Cruise Master going across country today at the Rolex Kentucky three day event. He was taken away by helicopter and was conscious and able to move when he left. He will remain in hospital for the time being. Ashdale Cruise Master will be checked by the vets but initailly looks to be fine.

Just got this through on FB


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2010)

Update on William fox pitts website saying that oli is conscious and cursing + swearing! Sounds like he's going to be fine thank god xx


----------



## Tinkle (24 April 2010)

Thank goodness. Let's hope for lots more positive news.


----------



## mik (24 April 2010)

Thank heavens. any more news please post. I have been on tenterhooks all day as I was teaching.


----------



## only_me (24 April 2010)

thats good 

Wonder if he will be allowed to jump tomorrow if he is able to?


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2010)

It also says on william's website that if it's like oli he'll be riding tomorrow if he's allowed. I'd be very suprised if they let him though as he was knocked out.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

Weezy said:



			Thanks JH - where?  I am currently looking at the very fetching green and blue colours and logo, the sound is coming and going like they are testing microphones and nowt else.  I have checked the event replays button on the right but it isn't listed 

Click to expand...


Hey, its on here 

http://www.universalsports.com/vide...entucky+equestrian+championship+cross+country

It isnt a live stream, its just like a video so you can move along the bar at the bottom to skip the first bit of blank screen, and you can pause it and all that jazz!

(Oli's second run begins at about 4 hours 36 mins in)


----------



## Weezy (24 April 2010)

Cheers, I will have another go!


----------



## Weezy (24 April 2010)

Whooop got it, I was using the fast forward thing, didn't think to forward on the bar - doh!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

good - enjoy!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (24 April 2010)

you know what, watching back i can't help but think Oli was almost lucky not to land a bit further forward with his head hanging over the drop otherwise he could have had a broken neck. But then the alternative was the horse landing directly on his head of course..


----------



## SCFarm-USA (24 April 2010)

I post over on News, but am VERY glad to see you guys all over this here!  

I just wanted to say how sorry we are about your boy Oli.  But the Lexington Hospital trauma unit is one of the best around and have have very successful outcomes with rotational fall accidents.  He's getting the best of care.  

Lexington also has a couple of the best equine practices in the world right there too, in case Cruise needs anything at all.  Cruise looked dazed but not particularly hurt from what I saw, so I hope he is fine as well.  

Everyone here in the US is pulling for Oli!  So glad to hear he is so annoyed.  What a great sign!

SCFarm


----------



## camilla4 (24 April 2010)

SCFarm-USA said:



			I post over on News, but am VERY glad to see you guys all over this here!  

I just wanted to say how sorry we are about your boy Oli.  But the Lexington Hospital trauma unit is one of the best around and have have very successful outcomes with rotational fall accidents.  He's getting the best of care.  

Lexington also has a couple of the best equine practices in the world right there too, in case Cruise needs anything at all.  Cruise looked dazed but not particularly hurt from what I saw, so I hope he is fine as well.  

Everyone here in the US is pulling for Oli!  So glad to hear he is so annoyed.  What a great sign!

SCFarm
		
Click to expand...



Thank you!!! What you have to say is very reassuring - keep your fingers crossed for the boy!!


----------



## Thistle (24 April 2010)

I heard the commentator calling for Neil Ashton to attend control.

I know there is a Neil Ashton who is a vet at Oakham dealing with performance horses so maybe they have their own vet with them.

This is WFP update Cool Mountain performed beyond all expectations today jumping clear inside the time. He got quite tired in the final 2 1/2 minutes but was so genuine and continued to jump on a true line all the way to the finish. I am so thrilled with him and am obviously very pleased to hold on to my lead however, with many top riders bunched in behind, it is sure to be a tight competition.

A sad foot note was team mate Ollie Townend took a heavy fall at fence 20 on Ashdale Cruise Master. He was knocked unconscious and was airlifted to Kentucky hospital. The good news is he has regained consciousness and is cursing and swearing so hopefully this means he is ok, much to the relief of us all here. Knowing Ollie he could well be back to ride ODT Master Rose in the show jumping tomorrow as he is lying well up there.

Cool Mountain appears to be in good shape this eve, Jackie is really happy with him and the pressure is definitely on for tomorrow.
A huge thanks to everyone for the kind messages.


----------



## Tinkle (24 April 2010)

http://www.lloydbell.co.uk/access/client_zone/Ken_fox_pittrd2.mp3

Little interview with William Fox Pitt. Trying to revise and watch the news so sorry if already posted.


----------



## meandmyself (24 April 2010)

only_me said:



			Just seen that they have said that the frangible pin did not break with the impact of the fall and 2 other ones - surely thats the whole point of being a frangible pin?!



Click to expand...

They only break if hit in a certain way- supposed to stop the horse rotating over onto the rider. It breaks the arc, making the horse fall straight towards the ground. From the pics, it looks like the horse fell after his shoulders were past the fence, in which case, the pin breaking wouldn't have done any good anyway.


----------



## Tinkle (24 April 2010)

"Eventing Nation has confirmed that Oliver is conscious and not seriously injured and that he might be released from the hospital sometime soon.

More information later as we get it."

Ok..so I'm not even trying to revise...


----------



## henryhorn (24 April 2010)

Just read on another news feed that two other horses fell at the same fence. 
Surely three fallers would indicate fence isn't of a good design?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

I did PMSL at good ol H&H's delicate phrasing...."Reports were that he was conscious and would have preferred not to take the emergency transport"

Only H&H can put it like that 

Lucky, lucky man if all is well with him


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Supertrooper said:



			It also says on william's website that if it's like oli he'll be riding tomorrow if he's allowed. I'd be very suprised if they let him though as he was knocked out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought the rule was that he wouldn't be allowed to if he'd been knocked unconscious. Can someone with more knowledge of the rules confirm if that's the case?


----------



## destiny11 (24 April 2010)

http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/good-prognosis-townend


----------



## zefragile (24 April 2010)

Good news
(extra letters here)


----------



## SCFarm-USA (24 April 2010)

Discharged already?  That's amazing... and great news.

SCFarm


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Can anyone comment on whether the rules would actually allow him to ride tomorrow? I take it from WFP's comment, and others, that he was indeed knocked unconscious, so can he still SJ?


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2010)

If the Doctor passes him as fit then yes he can. All depends on the head injury sustained really. He wasnt KOed for very long at all judging by the video, so i'd say he's got a good chance.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (24 April 2010)

I am surprised an American Doctor would sign him off as fit to ride following a concussion - they are usually cautious when there has been a head injury sustained.


----------



## Ignition (24 April 2010)

Like i said, depends on the head injury.


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Ignition said:



			If the Doctor passes him as fit then yes he can. All depends on the head injury sustained really. He wasnt KOed for very long at all judging by the video, so i'd say he's got a good chance.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good news. I was under the impression that, under the current rules,  if they were knocked out at all, or suffering concussion at all, they were banned from competing for quite some days. 

It also sounds like (to be moving around so soon), Oli doesn't even have a broken rib/collar bone etc, which is a flipping miracle with how awful that fall was. I do hope he doesn't suffer any whiplash either, as I've had that in my neck and shoulders for many months now and it really does make wearing a riding hat unbearable, and takes a horrendous amount of time to get over. I expect Oli may be v black and blue in the days ahead, but fingers crossed that's all he suffers from. At least he had already withdrawn from Badders.


----------



## stroppymare153 (25 April 2010)

from FEI rulebook.....

4.2 ACCIDENTS INVOLVING ATHLETES - The following will apply to all registered athletes taking part in FEI Eventing competitions:
1. UNCONSCIOUSNESS AND/OR CONCUSSION: In the event that When an athlete has an accident that results in unconsciousness and/or concussion, the athlete must be automatically disqualified from the competition and is ineligible to take part in any other test or competition at the event.



..... will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## katie4002 (25 April 2010)

From SportingLife this morning...

British Equestrian Federation performance director Will Connell said: "Oliver should be released from hospital in the next hour.

"And the indications are that he has been cleared to ride (ODT Master Rose) tomorrow, subject to how he feels.

"We have a physiotherapist with us, and Oliver will be assessed in the morning. He is a tough and competitive rider."


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2010)

That's great news for Oli, so pleased if he can.
Haven't read any other reports but what does it say about CM, how is he?  Poor horse looked very groggy and shocked after the fall.


----------



## katie4002 (25 April 2010)

all the reports I've seen have suggested that ACM is ok, I also wondered as in the video after the fall it looked like he wasn't putting much weight on one of his forelegs...


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 April 2010)

That fall looked horrendous for both horse and rider, thought the same as  Katie about ACM, horse looked really shaken and didnt seem to want to weight bare.

Totally amazed that Oli is discharged, even if cleared to ride he must must still feel c*** after that fall, I know he is a tough cookie, fingers crossed for him.


----------



## mik (25 April 2010)

Hi there, is there any news this morning??


----------



## SJFAN (25 April 2010)

American websites are not likely to have updated info for a while as they are 5 hours behind BST. Oli's website says he was up and around but kept in hospital overnight.


----------



## katie4002 (25 April 2010)

The final horse inspection is due to take place shortly (12.00 our time), so I'm guessing there will be some kind of update at that stage. We'll know then if he's withdrawn ODT MR at any rate!!


----------



## SJFAN (25 April 2010)

Unless they've changed from the scheduled 8am it will be 1pm our time.


----------



## EventingMad (25 April 2010)

All reports say Oli has suffered Minor Fractures and will be in hospital for the next few days therefore he will not be competing.


----------

